# Today in the Fishroom~5/17/10 P.fredrishcthali "Cenote Escondido"



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a dozen of these beautiful F0 Fredrichsthali in various tanks. I have three in a 100 gallon tank...two females and a male...waiting for breeding action. To date...nothing. I've been able to photograph the female well in the past, but the male has always been a bit elusive. He was out in the open the other day. Really pretty fish.

Looking for krill...










You can just make out the female in front. He spends a lot of his time chasing one or the other.










Nice side shot.










Lots of this going on....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Seriously, you get pictures this good every day? Granted it helps these are not small fish. But wow.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

like EMC said...... WOW! really beautiful!


----------



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Seriously, you get pictures this good every day? Granted it helps these are not small fish. But wow.




Thanks. It's more practice than luck. I take hundreds of photos every week. Size is all relative. here's one I took last night of Amphilophus hogaboomorum at 1/2".










I have an article coming up in the next Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine documenting the breeding process of the Managuense. If you follow this link you can see photos I took of the fry when they were 1/10th the size of a grain of rice.

http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=135398&hl=

Thanks again.

Mo


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have to agree with the other two, you take amazing photos.

Show a magazine editor some of these photos and I'm sure you could contract a job with a magazine like Aquarium Fish International, or Tropical Fish Hobbiest.

EDIT: I just read your last post all the way. I guess I was right. Nice work on getting in with TFH.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I agree with the other three those are amazing pictures.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome, I saw your talk at one of the ACAs, we'll have to get you down to the AAAA meeting one these days. We need to counter the discusphilia that is going around.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Very good article in the June TFH. I saw it in the digital copy. I can't wait to get the paper copy.


----------



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> Very good article in the June TFH. I saw it in the digital copy. I can't wait to get the paper copy.


Thanks. Didn't know it was up. They got a lot of photos as well. Can't wait to see my copy either.

Mo


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think this link should work for you.

http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/201007/?pg=83&pm=2&u1=friend

It allows me to share one article.


----------



## AquaMoJo (Aug 9, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> I think this link should work for you.
> 
> http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/201007/?pg=83&pm=2&u1=friend
> 
> It allows me to share one article.


Thanks.


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

